# Sugarbush Mogul Fest - 4/26



## Greg (Apr 14, 2009)

Who's down?


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 14, 2009)

in


----------



## Greg (Apr 14, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> in



Word? Maybe we'll get a ski day in after all! :beer:


----------



## 2knees (Apr 14, 2009)

gonna try like hell.


----------



## Greg (Apr 14, 2009)

2knees said:


> gonna try like hell.



Cool. You get a discount on your lift ticket with your Sundown pass, ya know..........oh.....wait a minute...


----------



## powhunter (Apr 14, 2009)

Its my BD and im going to see the dead in hartford at night......but I might be able to swing it

steveo


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 14, 2009)

IN!!


----------



## 2knees (Apr 14, 2009)

Greg said:


> Cool. You get a discount on your lift ticket with your Sundown pass, ya know..........oh.....wait a minute...




where's that picture.........


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 14, 2009)

I H8 lacrosse... :-(


----------



## bvibert (Apr 14, 2009)

I'd like to try and make it, but I have no idea what's going on that day...


----------



## downhill04 (Apr 14, 2009)

I am going to try real hard to make this one. I have a few things on the schedule that need to get moved but I will do my best to get out there one last time this season with my fellow CLITS


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 14, 2009)

Greg said:


> Word? Maybe we'll get a ski day in after all! :beer:



work and personal obligations have pretty much taken my spring away

I've managed 2 ski days since the first weekend of March.  I was planning one more day out this season for my mental sanity.  If you all are making the effort to get up north on a weekend, I'll be there.

Looking forward to it


----------



## Greg (Apr 14, 2009)

downhill04 said:


> I am going to try real hard to make this one. I have a few things on the schedule that need to get moved but I will do my best to get out there one last time this season with my fellow CLITS



I miss you you crazy bastard.

How about GSS? Come on dude, this bitch is on a weekend. Head north young man and let's do some goose stompin' and high steppin' and all that shit. You ain't friggin' rooming with me though.


----------



## Beast_Ed (Apr 14, 2009)

I could be in for this one ... I do want another day in the bumps.

It has to be good though .. like "Sundown Good" ..

werd

B-Stead


----------



## Greg (Apr 14, 2009)

Beast_Ed said:


> It has to be good though .. *like "Sundown Good"* ..



:lol:

This cracks me up. Hope you can make it Brian. I missed skiing with you that day at SD.


----------



## Greg (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm going to do some blatant callouts to the weekend warriors that I rarely get a chance to ski with:

TTB?
riverc0il?
JimG.?


----------



## ozzy (Apr 14, 2009)

i do have four vouchers that I have to use before the end of the season so i would say yes for me


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 14, 2009)

Greg said:


> riverc0il?




pretty sure when I skied with him end of March that he said he's going to have some unused skivt vouchers to use at the end of the season

he'll probably at tux though


----------



## downhill04 (Apr 15, 2009)

Greg said:


> I miss you you crazy bastard.



I will see what I can do. Right now I'm 50/50 on being able to get up there. I will let you know on thursday or friday next week if I can make it.


----------



## madriverjack (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 15, 2009)

Greg said:


> I'm going to do some blatant callouts to the weekend warriors that I rarely get a chance to ski with:
> 
> TTB?
> riverc0il?
> JimG.?




Possibly.  I may be in ME seeing my significant other.


----------



## powbmps (Apr 15, 2009)

Sunz o bishes!! 

Can't believe I'm out of town for this and May 2nd at Killington.


----------



## Greg (Apr 15, 2009)

downhill04 said:


> I will see what I can do. Right now I'm 50/50 on being able to get up there. I will let you know on thursday or friday next week if I can make it.



Cool. cool.



madriverjack said:


> I'm in.



Nice. Looking forward to ripping with you for a day.



thetrailboss said:


> Possibly.  I may be in ME seeing my significant other.



Do IT! This is your home turf, dude. She can wait till May. You're not _that _special. 



powbmps said:


> Sunz o bishes!!
> 
> Can't believe I'm out of town for this and May 2nd at Killington.



Weak.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 15, 2009)

It's on my radar


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 15, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> It's on my radar



come on GSS, make it happen. could be your chance to get into an AlpineZone video !!


----------



## Madroch (Apr 16, 2009)

If GSS is gonna be there, might have to find a way.  Will depend upon whether I ski this Sat. or not.  I sense I only have one trip left due to yard commitments, etc.


----------



## WJenness (Apr 16, 2009)

Someone bring a couch!!! That'll get GSS to show!

Although I'd love to be there with all of you, I can't pass on three days at Sugarloaf... Y'all have fun.

-w


----------



## Greg (Apr 16, 2009)

So Sugarbush locals, how are the Heaven's Gate trails looking? Please tell me I can expect this a week from Sunday:


----------



## kcyanks1 (Apr 17, 2009)

Are there planned meeting times for this?  Are people staying over Saturday night?  If I don't need to work on 4/26, I'm seriously considering driving up Sat. night for the day Sunday.. It's just a lot of driving and expense (need to rent a car) to do alone for 1 day of skiing.  I've done it a couple times before though, and if the weather is nice, moguls are there, and I can meet a bunch of AZ people, it is very tempting.  Is anyone else possibly coming up from NYC?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 17, 2009)

Greg said:


> I'm going to do some blatant callouts to the weekend warriors that I rarely get a chance to ski with:
> 
> TTB?
> riverc0il?
> JimG.?


You forgot me...........


----------



## bvibert (Apr 17, 2009)

ALLSKIING said:


> You forgot me...........



I thought you moved to Florida or something...


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 17, 2009)

Maybe I'll have to come by and school you guys in head-to-head mogul skiing.....this is a comp, right?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 17, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Maybe I'll have to come by and school you guys in head-to-head mogul skiing.....this is a comp, right?



cool


----------



## 2knees (Apr 18, 2009)

Gonna know for sure by tomorrow.

anyone thinking about going up saturday night?  that's my thought process right now.


----------



## Greg (Apr 18, 2009)

2knees said:


> anyone thinking about going up saturday night?  that's my thought process right now.



Hoping to. Gonna be a stupidly late arrival though. Like 1 am.


----------



## Greg (Apr 18, 2009)

Gonna be sick:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/54073-sugarbush-4-17.html


----------



## kcyanks1 (Apr 18, 2009)

2knees said:


> Gonna know for sure by tomorrow.
> 
> anyone thinking about going up saturday night?  that's my thought process right now.



If I end up going, definitely Saturday night.  6 hours each way is not a day trip, especially alone..  It'll probably be a last minute call for me based on whether I need to work and the weather, but I'm hoping to do it at this point.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 18, 2009)

i'm planning round trip on Sunday.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 19, 2009)

Looks like I will be there.....


----------



## Greg (Apr 20, 2009)

*Roll Call Time*

*Defs:*
Greg
deadheadskier
2knees
gmcunni
ozzy
madriverjack
thetrailboss

*Maybes:*
powhunter?
downhill04?
Beast_Ed?
GSS?
Madroch?
kcyanks1?
ALLSKIING?

Got a nice group of rippers forming. Now all we need is the weather to cooperate. Saturday looks uber warm right now and Sunday looks okay. Hopefully it'll stay that way or improve.


----------



## Madroch (Apr 20, 2009)

Sorry- I am out.  Pretty much cashed my last ski chit in on http://forums.alpinezone.com/54070-stowe-4-17-a.html

While I have an outside shot at 5/1-- it is unlikely.  If 4/17 was my last day, it was a good way to go out.  Legs are still shot.


Need to hit the range Sat. for a work golf outing next week.

During the offseason, I need to learn how to post images in the text.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 20, 2009)

Madroch said:


> During the offseason, I need to learn how to post images in the text.



It's not hard, let me know if you need help.


----------



## Beast_Ed (Apr 20, 2009)

DEFS:

Greg
deadheadskier
2knees
gmcunni
ozzy
madriverjack
thetrailboss

MAYBES:

powhunter?
downhill04?
Beast_Ed - WEATHER PERMITTING ... I am in
GSS?
Madroch?
kcyanks1?
ALLSKIING?

B-Stead WILL ALSO INVITE:

Kev M
PJ E
Chris Mo
Sam P
Ben S
D Man


----------



## Greg (Apr 20, 2009)

Sounds like a serious ripper fest...


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 20, 2009)

Greg said:


> Sounds like a serious ripper fest...



Hope I'm up for it, really haven't skied much in the past month and a half and I haven't had time for normal working out either.  My legs went pretty quick skiing with Rivercoil.   I fully expect to be called a wimp on Sunday :lol:


----------



## Greg (Apr 20, 2009)

Don't worry DHS. I'm defintely not one of the said rippers. I'll hang back with ya!


----------



## Greg (Apr 20, 2009)

BTW, the Sundown pass holders really have no excuse. $29 lift tickets remember...


----------



## Greg (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh, BTW, mofos:



> *Sunday:* Sunny, with a high near 67.



Just sayin'...


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 20, 2009)

In. As long as I am not too sore from Washington on Friday (gonna be a loooong weekend!!!).


----------



## 2knees (Apr 20, 2009)

not a definite for me.  Was gonna bring it up sunday but when Dee got up and saw the massive wooden fort i built in the backyard, she wasnt too pleased so i figured it wasnt a good time to try it.  :lol:

you should see this thing though, its a freaking EYESORE!


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 20, 2009)

2knees said:


> not a definite for me.  Was gonna bring it up sunday but when Dee got up and saw the massive wooden fort i built in the backyard, she wasnt too pleased so i figured it wasnt a good time to try it.  :lol:
> 
> you should see this thing though, its a freaking EYESORE!



after you go skiing at Sugarbush on Sunday


....you should purchase a junk car, put it on cinder blocks and a HUGE above ground pool and plop em both down next to the fort.


----------



## Greg (Apr 21, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> In. As long as I am not too sore from Washington on Friday (gonna be a loooong weekend!!!).



Nice! Sore, shmore.... 



2knees said:


> not a definite for me.  Was gonna bring it up sunday but when Dee got up and saw the massive wooden fort i built in the backyard, she wasnt too pleased so i figured it wasnt a good time to try it.  :lol:
> 
> you should see this thing though, its a freaking EYESORE!



You better make it happen. And what are you doing getting yourself on the shit list a week before an epic mogul gathering? Post pics of the structure.

GSS - your goose stompin' high steppin' presence is requested!


----------



## kcyanks1 (Apr 21, 2009)

Don't worry DHS, I'll be the one embarrassing myself   I'll say I'm close to a definite, but don't change my list placement yet, as I'll be more confident work won't get in the way in a couple days.. It sounds like it's going to be a great time, so I hope I make it!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 21, 2009)

Greg said:


> GSS - your goose stompin' high steppin' presence is requested!



Sorry I'm not going to be there..enjoy..temperatures are going to be in the 70s that day..


----------



## Greg (Apr 21, 2009)

Paradise is cooked. Bummer. Hopefully Spills holds on.


----------



## kcyanks1 (Apr 21, 2009)

Greg said:


> Paradise is cooked. Bummer. Hopefully Spills holds on.



That sucks :-(  The pictures from this past weekend looked fantastic with good cover, and people even skiing in the woods.  How much did it rain up there?


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 21, 2009)

Greg said:


> Paradise is cooked. Bummer. Hopefully Spills holds on.



I'd say so.  That is a narrow trail with good exposure and when I was there a couple weeks ago it had good cover.  Paradise, like the lower part of CR, just faces the wrong way.


----------



## Greg (Apr 21, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> I'd say so.  That is a narrow trail with good exposure and when I was there a couple weeks ago it had good cover.  Paradise, like the lower part of CR, just faces the wrong way.



Not really concerned. It was open this time last year. It hardly mattered, the lines on Ripcord were so mint, it was hard to pull myself away from there. Here's some stoke from this time last year:



Hope we get a day like that!  8) Right now Sunday's forecast for 2,932' is *"Sunny, with a high near 74."

Woot woot!*


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 21, 2009)

Greg said:


> Right now Sunday's forecast for 2,932' is *"Sunny, with a high near 74."
> 
> Woot woot!*



 i'm going to need some light-weight adidas wind pants.


----------



## Greg (Apr 21, 2009)

*Roll Call!*

Greg
deadheadskier
2knees (yes, you're a definite, even if I have to drag you out of your house myself)
gmcunni
ozzy
madriverjack
thetrailboss
Beast_Ed and crew
riverc0il

kcyanks1, maybe

This is gonna be nuts. *Bottom of Heaven's Gate at 11 am?*

I'm so psyched for this.


----------



## Greg (Apr 21, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Maybe I'll have to come by and school you guys in head-to-head mogul skiing.....this is a comp, right?



See you there... :lol:


----------



## Greg (Apr 21, 2009)

Paging powhunter. Come on, dude - one more. She'll get over it.


----------



## powbmps (Apr 21, 2009)

I've just got to stop clicking on this thread :x.  Looking forward to reading the TR novel when I get back.


----------



## smootharc (Apr 21, 2009)

*Please reduce the...*



Grassi21 said:


> I H8 lacrosse... :-(



....lax hating to 0%.  Thank you.  The older I get, the better I was...at lax, that is.  



Sugarbush skied great this past weekend.  Amazing amount of stuff open, including packed corn in the woods that have boulevards / halfpipes which you'd think would have no business being in business right about now. 

I don't know what this week's weather/temps might do to the base, but the usual suspects for late spring....Steins, Ripcord, Spills, and Grinder should provide more than enough bumps for you guys.  

Don't rule out our overdue late April storm, please.  I think we're about 4' short of where I'd like to be, so I'm still praying to Ullr.  You should be too !  Powder 8 contest this Sunday !


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 21, 2009)

smootharc said:


> ....lax hating to 0%.  Thank you.  The older I get, the better I was...at lax, that is.



I actually love lax.  Coaching and playing keeps me from scoring the prime spring days like this SB Mogul Fest.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 21, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> I actually love lax.  Coaching and playing keeps me from scoring the prime spring days like this SB Mogul Fest.



choices my friend, choices.

how many more ski opportunities do you have this season vs. how many more sunday AM LAX games??

:smash:


----------



## bvibert (Apr 21, 2009)

I really need to stop clicking on this thread...


----------



## Greg (Apr 21, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I really need to stop clicking on this thread...



Make it happen.

I think I've got powhunter's arm just about twisted off. Working on 180 now.


----------



## Greg (Apr 21, 2009)

Greg said:


> Right now Sunday's forecast for 2,932' is *"Sunny, with a high near 74."
> 
> Woot woot!*



3:10 update. We gained a degree. :lol:


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 21, 2009)

74* is just way too hot for the snow cover. Things get way too mushy at that temp. I may get there earlier than normal for spring skiing. I'll plan to be there sore or not. Anyone planning on being there before 11am? With temps that warm, I think skiing will be past prime by noon.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 21, 2009)

Greg said:


> Make it happen.
> 
> I think I've got powhunter's arm just about twisted off. Working on 180 now.



I'd like to, just not sure it's in the cards right now.


----------



## Greg (Apr 21, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> 74* is just way too hot for the snow cover. Things get way too mushy at that temp. I may get there earlier than normal for spring skiing. I'll plan to be there sore or not. Anyone planning on being there before 11am? With temps that warm, I think skiing will be past prime by noon.



I'll probably start around 9:30 and ski as long as I can hold out. I'm all over the mush bumps though. However, I probably will opt for the wider Legends over the bump skis to give a little float and less getting hung up.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 21, 2009)

Greg said:


> I'll probably start around 9:30 and ski as long as I can hold out. I'm all over the mush bumps though. However, I probably will opt for the wider Legends over the bump skis to give a little float and less getting hung up.



not sure it will be the same on sunday but currently they are reporting hours 10 AM to 5 PM



> Lifts: Super Bravo and Heaven's Gate both open at 10 AM. Bravo spins until 5:00 PM, and Heaven's Gate until 4:00 PM.



currently planning to get there for a 10 AM start.


----------



## Greg (Apr 21, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> not sure it will be the same on sunday but currently they are reporting hours 10 AM to 5 PM
> 
> currently planning to get there for a 10 AM start.



Yep. Those were spring hours last year too. I think Bravo only spun till 4:30 though. 30 more minutes of Stein's! Woot woot.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 21, 2009)

probably depart at 6:30 in hopes of being on the hill shortly after 10.  At 74 degrees, I might have to break my no skiing in shorts rule.  That's crazy hot


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 21, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> probably depart at 6:30 in hopes of being on the hill shortly after 10.  At 74 degrees, I might have to break my no skiing in shorts rule.  That's crazy hot



You of all people trusting a forecast 5 days out..lol..if it's 74 degrees at Sugarbush..I'll buy HighWayStar a beer..I'm guessing it will be cooler..especially near the peak..


----------



## kcyanks1 (Apr 21, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> 74* is just way too hot for the snow cover. Things get way too mushy at that temp. I may get there earlier than normal for spring skiing. I'll plan to be there sore or not. Anyone planning on being there before 11am? With temps that warm, I think skiing will be past prime by noon.



I should be there at 9 or 10, whenever they open, since I'm coming up the night before.  I want to be in the car to head home by 3:30 if possible, so I figure I should start early, though I expect this group will tire me out


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 21, 2009)

kcyanks1 said:


> I should be there at 9 or 10, whenever they open, since I'm coming up the night before.  I want to be in the car to head home by 3:30 if possible, so I figure I should start early, though I expect this group will tire me out



same here

goal is to ski 10ish to 3ish, but won't be surprised if I'm toast after a few hours with all these hardcore bumpers.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 21, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> goal is to ski 10ish to 3ish, but won't be surprised if I'm toast after a few hours with all these hardcore bumpers.



+1.  will do some cruising to give my legs a break.


----------



## Greg (Apr 21, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> You of all people trusting a forecast 5 days out..lol..if it's 74 degrees at Sugarbush..I'll buy HighWayStar a beer..I'm guessing it will be cooler..especially near the peak..



Five day forecasts are much more of a safe bet in late April than they are mid-winter, especially when we're taking a HUGE blocking high. Calling for 82 down here on Sunday. 70-ish up there is possible. Anyway, we're golden. Friday through Sunday and the whole Northeast is high and dry.

This is going to be *EPIC!!!* Believe it.

Looking forward to skiing with TTB and riverc0il again. It's been over 2 years and 3 years respectively. Also looking forward to meeting kyanks1, DHS, and GSS. Also looking forward to meeting and seeing Beast_Ed rip bumps in person. Based on the video of him I've seen, some of it going back to early 90's Killington, there's no question the dude simply kills it.

Now if I can only get powbmps to bag his trip to whatever bullshit beach he's planning on going to, get Brian to scrape up the 29 bucks to buy a lift ticket, get Grassi to quit lacrosse once and effin for all, get JimG. to log on long enough for me to convince him to go, get downhill04 to promise to ski with us without trying to kill himself for once, get o3jeff to put the MTB away long enough to realize it's still ski season, get mondeo to grasp the fact that Outer Limits is no longer the best bump trail in the East, and finally get Highway Gnar to just shut up and ski with some AZers without requiring a ski-off, I'd be happy.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 21, 2009)

Greg said:


> This is going to be *EPIC!!!* Believe it.



is epic the new radical?


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 21, 2009)

greg, you seem excited for this trip, or am i misreading your posts?


----------



## Greg (Apr 21, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> is epic the new radical?



You got the memo!



gmcunni said:


> greg, you seem excited for this trip, or am i misreading your posts?



A little bit.















Jumping out of my skin here.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 21, 2009)

wow, just realized i haven't skied since 3.28. will be almost a month between outings.


----------



## Greg (Apr 21, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> wow, just realized i haven't skied since 3.28. will be almost a month between outings.



He he he. Beatdown.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 21, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> wow, just realized i haven't skied since 3.28. will be almost a month between outings.



will be the brotherhood of sufferhood :lol:

haven't been since 3/29 myself and only 5 times since March 1st.


----------



## Greg (Apr 21, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> will be the brotherhood of sufferhood :lol:



Nice one. Dude, so glad I get the chance to ski with you this year. Despite your shitty taste in music, I just know you and me will get along.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 21, 2009)

Greg said:


> Nice one. Dude, so glad I get the chance to ski with you this year. Despite your shitty taste in music, I just know you and me will get along.



psyched for it to, about time you came north on a weekend  

just wish I was 100% for this. Pretty certain I got some sort of damage in the quad muscle just above my right knee.  Got progressively more sore throughout the course of the year. Been stretching it out since I committed to this event.  Sucker ached like crazy just standing up all night Saturday at The Dead concert.

...as for my taste in music, Sully from Sundown has my back


----------



## bvibert (Apr 21, 2009)

Greg said:


> get Brian to scrape up the 29 bucks to buy a lift ticket



It's less about the $29, and more about the solo day trip this late in the season.


----------



## Greg (Apr 21, 2009)

bvibert said:


> It's less about the $29, and more about the solo day trip this late in the season.



Easy bro. I was breaking balls. As far as the solo thing, drag one of those other punks with you...


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 21, 2009)

bvibert said:


> It's less about the $29, and more about the solo day trip this late in the season.



You'll be kicking yourself if you don't.  I'm making a solo 3.5 hour slog myself.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 21, 2009)

Greg said:


> Easy bro. I was breaking balls. As far as the solo thing, drag one of those other punks with you...



I know you were.  

There's other factors in play too..  I'm not too hopeful...


----------



## severine (Apr 21, 2009)

Greg said:


> \Now if I can only get powbmps to bag his trip to whatever bullshit beach he's planning on going to, get Brian to scrape up the 29 bucks to buy a lift ticket, get Grassi to quit lacrosse once and effin for all, get JimG. to log on long enough for me to convince him to go, get downhill04 to promise to ski with us without trying to kill himself for once, get o3jeff to put the MTB away long enough to realize it's still ski season, get mondeo to grasp the fact that Outer Limits is no longer the best bump trail in the East, and finally get Highway Gnar to just shut up and ski with some AZers without requiring a ski-off, I'd be happy.


Dude, I don't rank? :uzi:


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 21, 2009)

severine said:


> Dude, I don't rank? :uzi:



certainly do

if B can't make it you better.  A vibert should be present


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 22, 2009)

I might now go now..it will be a last minute decision..


----------



## Greg (Apr 22, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I might now go now..it will be a last minute decision..



Were the beer muscles talking last night? :lol:


----------



## kcyanks1 (Apr 22, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> wow, just realized i haven't skied since 3.28. will be almost a month between outings.





deadheadskier said:


> will be the brotherhood of sufferhood :lol:
> 
> haven't been since 3/29 myself and only 5 times since March 1st.



I haven't skied since the weekend in the middle of the huge snowfall around the third week in Feb. It'll be 2 months by Sunday.  I'm screwed.  You guys are in good shape


----------



## Madroch (Apr 22, 2009)

kcyanks1 said:


> I haven't skied since the weekend in the middle of the huge snowfall around the third week in Feb. It'll be 2 months by Sunday.  I'm screwed.  You guys are in good shape



Know the feeling-- was almost a month between my last two ski days (3/22 to 4/17)-- and my legs tired early in the really heavy spring snow.  While I kept at it most of the day-- it was many stops and some of those hold on for dear life schusses back to the lift as the legs screamed.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 22, 2009)

looks like i got the babysitter part nailed down.  now for the harder part......


gonna start early and end early.  have to be home by 6 at the latest.


----------



## Greg (Apr 22, 2009)

2knees said:


> gonna start early and end early.  have to be home by 6 at the latest.



So you're going to start your last run at 1:30 then? Good luck with that.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 22, 2009)

Greg said:


> So you're going to start your last run at 1:30 then? Good luck with that.



it beats not going at all, doesnt it?

and if i hit it hard, but carefully, i can make it home in 3.5 so more like last run at 2:00.


----------



## Greg (Apr 22, 2009)

2knees said:


> it beats not going at all, doesnt it?
> 
> and if i hit it hard, but carefully, i can make it home in 3.5 so more like last run at 2:00.



I hear ya dude. Should be uber soft right out of the gate. Just means I'll have to get started with you right at the opening bell.


----------



## powhunter (Apr 22, 2009)

Not gonna happen for me...Tried every angle...If I went Id be soon living in a cardboard box under a bridge

steveo


----------



## 2knees (Apr 22, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Not gonna happen for me...Tried every angle...If I went Id be soon living in a cardboard box under a bridge
> 
> steveo



sucks.

how bout a Spartans night of debauchery soon though?


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 22, 2009)

2knees said:


> sucks.
> 
> how bout a Spartans night of debauchery soon though?



mtb ride followed by spartan debacuhery....?


----------



## bvibert (Apr 22, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> mtb ride followed by spartan debacuhery....?



How about Spartan debauchery followed by a MTB night ride?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 22, 2009)

Greg said:


> Were the beer muscles talking last night? :lol:



Whisky muscles..


----------



## Greg (Apr 22, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Not gonna happen for me...Tried every angle...If I went Id be soon living in a cardboard box under a bridge
> 
> steveo



Hobo Steveo? Not good. I'll leave you alone now.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 22, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Not gonna happen for me...Tried every angle...If I went Id be soon living in a cardboard box under a bridge
> 
> steveo



Will you be taking the bike out this weekend then?


----------



## powhunter (Apr 22, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Will you be taking the bike out this weekend then?



If its ready...getting some work done BTW Jeff....Cougarfest sat night here...same band as last time FYI !!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 22, 2009)

powhunter said:


> If its ready...getting some work done BTW Jeff....Cougarfest sat night here...same band as last time FYI !!!



So you can't ski on Sunday because of your fear of being thrown out by your lady, yet partying it up at a Couger filled bar on Saturday night is fair game :lol:


----------



## Greg (Apr 23, 2009)

http://www.sugarbush.com/snow-trails-conditions/live-mountain-update

Click the first video from last Sunday-Monday. Organgrinder and Ripcord look all bumped and coverage looks good. Warm temps tomorrow and Saturday and those bumps should get skied in nicely. Sunday is gonna rock.


----------



## powhunter (Apr 23, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> So you can't ski on Sunday because of your fear of being thrown out by your lady, yet partying it up at a Couger filled bar on Saturday night is fair game :lol:



Gotta be back  here by 5 Sunday  cause im going to the DEAD in hartford!!!


----------



## Greg (Apr 23, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Gotta be back  here by 5 Sunday  cause im going to the DEAD in hartford!!!



Does that mean you're in? Bumps are gonna be good from the opening bell.


----------



## Greg (Apr 23, 2009)

From John Atkinson on SkiMRV:



			
				atkinson said:
			
		

> Currently dumping snow at the mountain. Castlerock is all white again, although it probably won't reopen. Should be great turns right through the weekend.
> 
> Better be here!
> 
> John


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 23, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Gotta be back  here by 5 Sunday  cause im going to the DEAD in hartford!!!



At least you're missing it for a Great Cause; I can't blame you nor will I give you any chit for not being there.

Nice, should be a good show.  I imagine once they get to California they'll be killing it.  It takes a bit of time to gel after five years and with only one lead guitarist now.  Hopefully there is a fall tower and they come to their senses and have more reasonable ticket prices.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 23, 2009)

Was just going to say that on my daily walk you could see that the sprinkles down low were snowflakes at about 2200 feet or so.  Shrewsbury Peak (a neighbor of Killington) is pretty much all white.  Will there be powder skiing?  No.  Will it make much of a difference?  Probably not...it will probably be all gone by 12 noon tomorrow, but heck, I'd rather have a gain than a loss.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 23, 2009)

fastest route to Sugarbush from the south?    

sugarbush.com say:


> Northbound directions from New Hampshire, Connecticut, Massachusetts, New York and points south: take I-89 north to Exit 9/Middlesex to Route 100b. Follow 100b to 100 South through Waitsfield. Turn right onto the Sugarbush Access Road (look for the Sugarbush Resort Area sign).
> 
> If the weather isn't too snowy, take Exit 3/Bethel off I-89.  Take 107 west to 100 North, then follow it up through Rochester, Hancock and Granville until you take a left onto the Sugarbush Access Road (look for the Sugarbush Resort Area sign) in Warren.



guessing exit 3 is fastest, is there a secret way?


----------



## 2knees (Apr 23, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> guessing exit 3 is fastest, is there a secret way?




Four lefts and then a right.


----------



## Greg (Apr 23, 2009)

2knees said:


> Four lefts and then a right.



Yo pole daffy. You sort it out?


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 23, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> guessing exit 3 is fastest, is there a secret way?



Instead of going 107 to 100, go Route 12 North in Bethel and go over Bethel Mountain (I think it is Camp Brook Road or something like that).  It is about 4 miles north of Bethel on the left.  It drops you right into Rochester.  Paved the entire way.


----------



## Greg (Apr 23, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> Instead of going 107 to 100, go Route 12 North in Bethel and go over Bethel Mountain (I think it is Camp Brook Road or something like that).  It is about 4 miles north of Bethel on the left.  It drops you right into Rochester.  Paved the entire way.



Yep. I've done this even in the winter. Kind of a hella hill, but it's a good route.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 23, 2009)

Greg said:


> Yep. I've done this even in the winter. Kind of a hella hill, but it's a good route.



It is steep, but well travelled.  The lesser of two evils I guess because the 107/100 Route takes you quite a ways south before you go back north.


----------



## Greg (Apr 23, 2009)

Increasing T storm threat for Sunday. That, my mogul brothers, is bullshit.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 23, 2009)

Greg said:


> Increasing T storm threat for Sunday. That, my mogul brothers, is bullshit.



after 1pm.  i'm gonna be outta there by 2 anyway so its ALL MOTHAF&$*&*IN good....


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 23, 2009)

just in case, I'll see you both, bottom of heaven's gate at 10.


----------



## kcyanks1 (Apr 24, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> just in case, I'll see you both, bottom of heaven's gate at 10.



I'll plan to be there at 10am as well, better to meet up before 11am.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 24, 2009)

I'll keep an eye open for you guys.  I can also PM my cell...since there is VZW service at the base of LP.


----------



## Greg (Apr 24, 2009)

I'll likely start at 9 with some runs off Bravo and head to HG at 10 am.


----------



## Greg (Apr 24, 2009)

*Final roll call*

Greg
deadheadskier
2knees
gmcunni
ozzy
madriverjack
thetrailboss
Beast_Ed and crew
riverc0il
kcyanks1

GSS?

It's pretty likely that I'll have another AZ ripper along with me.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 24, 2009)

Greg said:


> It's pretty likely that I'll have another AZ ripper along with me.



A surprise guest?

:lol:

You bringing the Hammer up?  :lol:


----------



## Greg (Apr 24, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> A surprise guest?



one to the eight to the zero.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 24, 2009)

Greg said:


> I'll likely start at 9 with some runs off Bravo and head to HG at 10 am.



even better.  i thought they didnt open till 10:00 for all lifts.....  

gonna be sweet.  Dee went ballistic last night but i'm going anyway.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 24, 2009)

an impressive list of bumpers showing up Sunday. it will be fun trying to keep up with you guys.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 24, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> an impressive list of bumpers showing up Sunday. it will be fun trying to keep up with you guys.



I have no delisions of keeping up.  Just going to enjoy watching and maybe learn a thing or two.


----------



## Greg (Apr 24, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> an impressive list of bumpers showing up Sunday. it will be fun trying to keep up with you guys.





deadheadskier said:


> I have no delisions of keeping up.  Just going to enjoy watching and maybe learn a thing or two.



Pfft. Gary I've skied with you enough to know that you're well within the ripper ranks. And DHS, 2knees assures me you kill it too and the vid I've seen confirms that. Still, gonna be a hard charging day for sure though!

Now if we can only arrange a Highway Gnar mogul clinic and we'd be all set...


----------



## 2knees (Apr 24, 2009)

Greg said:


> Now if we can only arrange a Highway Gnar mogul clinic and we'd be all set...




No, I'm trying to stay OUT of the backseat, why would i want a clinic that teaches you to ski IN the backseat?


----------



## Greg (Apr 24, 2009)

2knees said:


> No, I'm trying to stay OUT of the backseat, why would i want a clinic that teaches you to ski IN the backseat?



I suspect he could help you perfect that pole daffy.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 24, 2009)

Greg said:


> I suspect he could help you perfect that pole daffy.



are you wearing a bucket on your head in that avatar pic?


----------



## Greg (Apr 24, 2009)

Isn't "buckethead" some guitar player or something?


----------



## danny p (Apr 24, 2009)

Greg said:


> Isn't "buckethead" some guitar player or something?



yup.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## Greg (Apr 24, 2009)

Looking pretty good:



> *Sunday*: A chance of showers, mainly before 2pm. *Cloudy, then gradually becoming mostly sunny, with a high near 65. *North wind between 11 and 13 mph. Chance of precipitation is 30%.



I'll take it!


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 24, 2009)

Greg said:


> Looking pretty good:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take it!



can someone talk to Win and ask him to fix the weather for us?


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 24, 2009)

Sounds like two rounds of meet ups... unofficial at 10am and official at 11am. I am shooting for 10am so maybe I'll see some of you at the HG then and the rest at 11am. Given the hurt I put on my legs today and how in shape all you CT bumpers are, I probably am not going to make it late in the day :lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 24, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> Sounds like two rounds of meet ups... unofficial at 10am and official at 11am. I am shooting for 10am so maybe I'll see some of you at the HG then and the rest at 11am. Given the hurt I put on my legs today and how in shape all you CT bumpers are, I probably am not going to make it late in the day :lol:



don't worry, I'll hang with ya.  Haven't skied since a half dozen runs at Burke in the rain the day after you and I skied.  

I'm most concerned with Monday when I'll surely be walking around Boston like a cripple training a new employee


----------



## Greg (Apr 24, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> Given the hurt I put on my legs today and how in shape all you CT bumpers are, I probably am not going to make it late in the day :lol:



Not sure if "in shape" is necessarily accurate, but I plan on hammering this day full tilt. Alan is my guest so I going to let him set the pace and I'm going to do my damnedest to hang. 9 am start. I'll probably make 2 pm pretty easily and then limp till 5 pm if the moguls gods are on my side. Sunday is probably it so it's balls to the wall.

It's gonna be awesome.


----------



## Greg (Apr 25, 2009)

Request for 2knees: please wear your XXXL golf pullover tomorrow so I can watch you puff up like a blow fish.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 25, 2009)

Getting ready to go today.  I'd say I'd give you guys a preview, but I doubt I will be online until later tonight....


----------



## bvibert (Apr 25, 2009)

Looks like I'll be there tomorrow.  I don't know how long my legs will hold up trying to keep up with you rippers, but it should be fun either way.

Greg
deadheadskier
2knees
gmcunni
ozzy
madriverjack
thetrailboss
Beast_Ed and crew
riverc0il
kcyanks1
bvibert


----------



## Greg (Apr 25, 2009)

I want to see at least one dumper air.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 25, 2009)

Greg said:


> I want to see at least one dumper air.



Deal!


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 25, 2009)

wtf?

:-(



> Sunday: A slight chance of showers. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 63. North wind around 11 mph. Chance of precipitation is 20%.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 25, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> wtf?
> 
> :-(


High near 63!! SWEET! That is perfect. I had been fearing 80s at the base. 20% chance of rain and 60 degrees is much better than 0% chance of rain and 80 degrees, IMO.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 25, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> High near 63!! SWEET! That is perfect. I had been fearing 80s at the base. 20% chance of rain and 60 degrees is much better than 0% chance of rain and 80 degrees, IMO.



i wasn't looking forward to 80 either but would enjoy the sun.  either way, i'm there!


----------



## 2knees (Apr 25, 2009)

leaving now.  got a 12 pack, a 6 pack and some kind all ready to go.

see ya'll tomorrow.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 25, 2009)

Question if anyone knows

Is Allens Lodge or whatever it's called up mid-mountain going to be open tomorrow?  If so, what's the policy on leaving a bag there?  I plan on skiing upper mountain all day, but I don't care for skiing with a pack on a warm day like tomorrow and would like to stash a bag with some sunscreen and bottled water up top.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 25, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Question if anyone knows
> 
> Is Allens Lodge or whatever it's called up mid-mountain going to be open tomorrow?  If so, what's the policy on leaving a bag there?  I plan on skiing upper mountain all day, but I don't care for skiing with a pack on a warm day like tomorrow and would like to stash a bag with some sunscreen and bottled water up top.



That's what I do.  No prob leaving a bag there.  I did it today.  

As to skiing:  we lost a lot of snow today.  Bumped runs got deep...the bumps were soft.  Good crowd this afternoon.  Groomers were very good, though Snowball got real thin in one spot.  Real thin.  I'm sure they are fixing it.  Steins:  good, but the bumps are more push bumps.  Ripcord: very deep troughs.  OG had a river running down it at 3:30.  Deathspout was decent.  Murphy's and Birdland ONLY lead to Heaven's Gate FYI.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 25, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> That's what I do.  No prob leaving a bag there.  I did it today.
> 
> As to skiing:  we lost a lot of snow today.  Bumped runs got deep...the bumps were soft.  Good crowd this afternoon.  Groomers were very good, though Snowball got real thin in one spot.  Real thin.  I'm sure they are fixing it.  Steins:  good, but the bumps are more push bumps.  Ripcord: very deep troughs.  OG had a river running down it at 3:30.  Deathspout was decent.  Murphy's and Birdland ONLY lead to Heaven's Gate FYI.



Thanks TB

Look forward to meeting you tomorrow.  

Paradise still open?


----------



## Greg (Apr 26, 2009)

Just chillin' at the Lion waiting for 2knees to get his lazy ass out of bed... :lol:


----------



## ozzy (Apr 26, 2009)

Greg said:


> Just chillin' at the Lion waiting for 2knees to get his lazy ass out of bed... :lol:



Nice. I just woke up. I'll be there by 11-11:30. Sounds like the better window weather may be later in the day.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 26, 2009)

Good day, folks.  Was it perfect?  No.  Good things came for those that waited...Heaven's Gate this afternoon when the fog lifted was great.  A good group...no ski-offs or put downs, just a good time.  Thanks to those who showed--Pomfret Plunge, Greg, Brian, riverc0il, DHS, gmcunni, 2knees, ozzy, KCYanks, and I might be missing someone


----------



## 2knees (Apr 26, 2009)

yeah, it was so nice of greg to call me on the ride home and tell me how great organgrinder was after lunch.

would've loved to have stayed but i absolutely had to be home by 6:00


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 26, 2009)

Glad HG turned out real nice.  Would've loved to hang around a bit, but after lunch my quad was acting up with a sharp pain again and I made the choice to call it.  Right decision as I really labored down Spring Fling.  Had I hit Steins it wouldn't have been pretty.  Might consult the doc on this one. Oh well, still had a great time while I was there.  Nice meeting everyone and look forward to many more days like today in future seasons.

Great way to finish up 08-09


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 26, 2009)

*I started a TR thread...*


----------



## kcyanks1 (Apr 26, 2009)

Great to meet everyone!  Lots of fun, definitely worth all the driving.


----------

